# Action pictures wanted



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Would anyone be willing to share some action shots of thier dogs for me to use in some advertizing for my business? Obediance, agility, dock diving, flyball... I'll share privetly what kind of business it is if you would like to know. Thanks


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would if I had some!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a few of ours from this summer.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Just have someone proof read the text before you release it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Send me a PM, I would like to know more about what you are doing. Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Send me a PM also, sounds interesting.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

May as well send me a PM also.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Count me in too.
Erica


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha...me 4! or 5! love to know more about it! =]


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

send me PM too.I have some good ones.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Do the dogs have to be goldens? I have plenty of non-golden flyball pics if you are interested...wouldn't mind a pm too!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

WLR said:


> Just have someone proof read the text before you release it.


Don't worry I will. I have a LD and any proffessional work will be read by somone other than myself. I don't always take the time for web postings.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is Tango- Topbrass Everlore Talk Of The Town CGC


----------



## 00accord4cyl (Jun 2, 2009)

i would like a pm also...if i don't have anything that would fit you i could try and take some


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok. I'm curious! Hit me with a PM! I have agility, dock jumping, lure coursing, obedience, field...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have some great action photos, but without knowing what you are looking for, I don't know which ones to post. Can you PM me, too?


----------

